# New member, new thread!



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 8, 2017)

Most days I walk with my dog so will share some of the pictures I take during those walks. Living by a river, I'm in love with Kingfishers, a very elusive bird, usually just seen as a flash of blue as it darts past. If you watch and wait, and find out where their resting and fishing perches are, you can catch them unawares!


----------



## Bee (Oct 8, 2017)

Beautiful Mike.....I do love birds.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2017)

That bird is beautiful!


----------



## Pam (Oct 8, 2017)

Stunning photograph!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2017)

Perfection, lovely photo of the Kingfisher, you're a skilled photographer! :coolthumb:


----------



## terry123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Love the pic!  You are a good photographer.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 8, 2017)

It's all a case of patience. These are particularly nervous birds and will not sit still if you approach them. However, they are creatures of habit and have designated perches along the river in their territory. Once you identify a perch it's a case of hiding and waiting. They will even come if they see you and are often seen sitting on the end of a fishing rod!
Here Mum is about to feed one of her young with a dragonfly lava.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 9, 2017)

This is where I walk most days with my dog and camera. Almost a Constable painting!



This is a Red Admiral which has recently hatched and it will winter over here in the UK, often in a warm porch or shed.



and this is a Comma butterfly. Like the above it will also winter here.



Actual size of both of these butterflies, about 2" tip to tip.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2017)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2017)

What great close ups!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 9, 2017)

Love the close ups!  A great place to walk!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2017)

Camera model? Telephoto lens? Great shots requiring patience.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 9, 2017)

Works of art. 
I mean the kingfishers and the photographs too.
Keep posting, Mike.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 10, 2017)

Up until a few months ago I had and loved a Canon 7D Mkll with their 100-400mm IS USM Mkll lens. However, I found it was getting very heavy for me - I went on a day out with Simon King (you may have heard of him) and after walking about ten miles was knackered, so decided I had to down weight.
Having looked around I found the only people who made a comparable lens was Fuji who had just brought out a new 100-400mm so I bought a Fuji X-T2 with the "new this year" 100-400mm lens. I am just starting to get to grips with the combination, especially the fact that the camera is mirrorless, not an SLR, so the viewfinder is very different having a very slight lag when panning.
Must say the image stabilisation on the lens is brilliant, rarely use a tripod or mono, all hand held.


----------



## Getyoung (Nov 28, 2017)

Cap'n Mike, is there much of a weight saving from your Canon? I have a very heavy camera, Canon 1DS Mark2, huge full frame. I find that when I travel I bring along my old rebel t2I. I have wondered about the Canon mirrorless, as I have many canon lenses and accessories. And very nice shots by the way!


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Nov 28, 2017)

The Fuji body weighs in at 504g with battery & SD Cards, the canon 950G
The Canon 100-400 Mk ll lens 1640g and the Fuji 100-400mm lens 1370g.
Totals: Fuji 1874g, Canon 2590g - almost 1Kg saving and carrying that extra around for ten hours makes a difference!

I also carry the camera on a harness rather than around my neck and it is amazing!


----------



## jujube (Nov 28, 2017)

Cap'n Mike said:


> It's all a case of patience. These are particularly nervous birds and will not sit still if you approach them. However, they are creatures of habit and have designated perches along the river in their territory. Once you identify a perch it's a case of hiding and waiting. They will even come if they see you and are often seen sitting on the end of a fishing rod!
> Here Mum is about to feed one of her young with a dragonfly lava.
> 
> View attachment 43132




Looks like the young'un is saying, "Awwww Mom!  Not dragonfly larva AGAIN!"


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 28, 2017)

Those photos are stunning. Better than some I have seen in nature magazines.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks Ruth, enjoy taking them! This is a Buzzard, one of the most common and larger birds of prey here in the UK, with a wingspan of up to about six feet.


----------

